# Tolles Netzwerk, bin stolz auf mich [OT]

## danscho

endlich haben wir es geschafft... unser lang erhofftes netzwerk ist fertig.

wir haben 2 wohnungen verkabelt, damit wir übers netz gamen und sonstiges machen können.

beide wohnungen sind im 3. stock und es waren jeweils fast 40m kabel bis in den keller zu ziehen, wo sie dann in einem switch zusammenlaufen, also insgesamt 80m kabel.

wir fahren gerade einen test, ich hab hier einen proftpd auf gentoo laufen und mein kumpel zieht gerade ein riesiges zip und wir kommen auf eine übertragungsrate die zwischen 7 und 9 MB/s schwankt.

nun meine frage... ist das für ein 100Mbit-Lan verhältnismässig schnell oder langsam???Last edited by danscho on Mon Nov 03, 2003 7:44 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Gekko

Hi!

Bei 100MBit/s sind maximal (theoretisch!!!) 100MBit/8Bit=12,5MByte/s möglich.

Edit: nicht vergessen, das Protokoll selbst braucht auch seinen Teil! Zwar nicht viel, aber immerhin.

Ergo dessen eh "normal" sozusagen.

Trotzdem eine kleine Bitte: Kennzeichne Deinen Topic bitte mit [OT] weils halt nicht wirklich was Gentoospezifisches ist  :Wink: 

LG, Gekko

----------

## danscho

sorry... habs [OT] gemacht...

wie kann ich die leistung des netzwerks noch steigern???

----------

## Fibbs

Da stellt sich zunächst einmal die Frage, was für Kabel Du verwendet hast. Bei 80m Strecke wird das wahrscheinlich Dein Nadelöhr sein. Außerdem muss nicht jeder Switch, auf dem 100Mbit steht, auch wirklich volle 100 Mbit durchlassen.

Abgesehen davon produzierst Du ja bei jeder Datenübertragung protokollspezifische Header, die natürlich auch ein wenig an Nutzübertragungsvolumen (geiles Wort) wegnehmen.

Ich denke, Du kannst schon mal recht zufrieden sein, aber ich würde gern wissen, was für Kabel und was für Verbindungen (Dosen, Patchfelder) Du verwendet hast.

----------

## Gekko

Ca. 800MB in 10 mins sind doch schonmal nicht schlecht, aber wenn ihr in Geld schwimmt könnt ihr euch ja mal über Gigabit Netze schlau machen, die rennen meines Wissens auch auf Cat5 Kabeln, da bräuchtest halt ein wenig neue Hardware. (Erschlägt mich nicht falls ich mich irre *gg*)

Trotzdem wär ich da auch interessiert daran, wie man sowas mit einem normalen 100er Netz beschleunigen könnte? Bei ISDN gabs da doch sowas wie Kanäle zusammenlegen, gibts das bei Ethernet auch?

LG, Gekko

----------

## gerry

bessere karten, z.b. intel oder 3com haben einen ruf als perfomant

besserer switch (niemals einen hub, zu beschränkt)

obwohl das erst bei zusätzlichen clients relevant werden sollte

kürzere kabel -> besseres signal, auch wenn 80m noch ok sind

besser geschirmte kabel -> s.o.

schnellere platten / raid -> manchmal liefert ne platte halt keine 10MByte/s dauerhaft

möglicherweise kannst du auch mit tcp/ip einstellungen noch ein bischen spielen.

auch wenn das bei meiner dsl leitung nix bringt. kumpel unter windows meint, dass der cfos (war's der?) treiber die leitung voll ausnutzt (im gegensatz zum winxp treiber)

unter linux komm ich bequem auf 95kbyte/s wenn der server das mitmacht

----------

## danscho

also.. das ganze waren cat5 kabel.... 2 mal ca. 40m, im keller ist ein switch von allnet, in jeder wohnung auch. dazu überputzdosen, den hersteller hier weiss ich nicht.

wir sind ganz zufrieden mit durchschnittlich 8MB/s.

----------

## danscho

hey gerry,

bei win xp is standardmässig eine bandbreitenbeschränkung eingestellt, diese reserviert immer einen teil fürs system, kann man aber abschalten, dann wirds dort ein wenig schneller....

----------

## Inte

 *danscho wrote:*   

> wir fahren gerade einen test, ich hab hier einen proftpd auf gentoo laufen und mein kumpel zieht gerade ein riesiges zip und wir kommen auf eine übertragungsrate die zwischen 7 und 9 MB/s schwankt.
> 
> nun meine frage... ist das für ein 100Mbit-Lan verhältnismässig schnell oder langsam???

 

Das ist absolut im Rahmen! Zwar ist "theoretisch" ein Durchsatz von 12,5MB/s (brutto) möglich, aber in der Praxis werden immer Werte von 7 bis 9 MB/s erreicht.

Ich z.B. habe an unserem Switch 40 Leute mit 30m Kabel hängen. Der mittlere Durchsatz beträgt 8,5MB/s. Also durchaus aktzeptabel. Den maximalen Durchsatz wirst Du nur mit einem 0,5m Crossoverkabel realisieren können.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## wfx

Ich bin nicht so glücklich mit meinem.

Datenmenge in Mbyte/12,5 = Übertragunsdauer in s (richtig  :Question:  )

Vom client zum server

TCP STREAM TEST to 192.168.0.1

Recv   Send    Send

Socket Socket  Message  Elapsed

Size   Size    Size     Time     Throughput

bytes  bytes   bytes    secs.    10^6bits/sec

 87380  16384  16384    10.00      93.28

Und das heist doch ~93% vom maximal möglichem, oder?  :Shocked: 

Trozdem benötige ich für ~1.8 Gbyte rund eine 1/2Stunde  :Exclamation: 

(dma für die festplatten ist eingeschaltet)

wfx.

----------

## gerry

 *danscho wrote:*   

> hey gerry,
> 
> bei win xp is standardmässig eine bandbreitenbeschränkung eingestellt, diese reserviert immer einen teil fürs system, kann man aber abschalten, dann wirds dort ein wenig schneller....

 

geb ich an meinen kumpel weiter, danke für den tipp.

p.s.

bin grad dabei ihn stück für stück auf gentoo zu migrieren  :Smile: 

wenn er nur nicht so viel zocken würd *seufz*

----------

## Tangalur

 *gerry wrote:*   

> 
> 
> geb ich an meinen kumpel weiter, danke für den tipp.
> 
> p.s.
> ...

 

das bissl BF1942  :Wink:  außerdem hab ich noch 2 Schwestern die ab und zu an dem PC sitzen und wenn ich denen Linux vor die Nase setzt, dann macht zumindest die ältere ne Menge stress  :Wink: 

P.S. Hallo an dieses Forum *g*

----------

## gerry

 *Tangalur wrote:*   

> das bissl BF1942  außerdem hab ich noch 2 Schwestern die ab und zu an dem PC sitzen und wenn ich denen Linux vor die Nase setzt, dann macht zumindest die ältere ne Menge stress 

 

Ich hab meiner mutter gesagt, entweder das oder du musst dich selbst um deine kiste kümmern wenn dir irgendwelche Würmer/Viren dein schönes windows kaputt machen.

Inzwischen fragt sie schon nach der DIN-Brief Vorlage für OO  :Smile: 

p.s

willkommen im forum

----------

